# Seven Oaks Cemetery 2018 - Initial Walkthru



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

The weekend was productive. Finally got everything set up (except for the addition of the animatronic collection which doesn't go out until Halloween day) and ready for the big night. This is my little teaser vid that I posted on our local community Facebook page to drum up interest.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I started laughing when I saw the furry hand appear at the gate Clearly he likes the re-imagined saber tooth cat, too.

The signs are beautifully done.


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Clearly he likes the re-imagined saber tooth cat, too.


You mean Muffin? Who wouldn't love and want to cuddle with Muffin. Such a good kitty-kitty. 

Thanks Roxy. Tried to give my teaser vid a bit of a fun "monster's POV" approach. Hopefully it will amuse the locals around here enough to show up and eat all this candy we bought.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Really nice work - the vid was a great idea to peak interest.

Think your wolf-man needs some vapour rub on his hairy chest to get rid of that hoarse breathing.


----------

